

Ask HN: Review WinkVid, my "ChatRoulette for dating" startup - jordanf
http://www.winkvid.com

======
jordanf
WinkVid was started as part of SocialDevCamp Chicago's Hackathon, where we
built a prototype in 36 hours. We've had a few months to polish it up and we
just launched WinkVid today.

We're a team of two bootstrapped guys in Chicago. Would appreciate any
comments, suggestions or questions.

